# On debating infidels (Augustine)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2022)

It is a more laborious task to reply to infidels who are not bound by the authority of Christian books. Their wrong-headedness cannot be set right by the force of divine Scriptures; rather, the Scripture itself has often to be defended against them because it is too openly attacked by them.

Augustine to Peter and Abraham, 417 (no. 184A) in _Saint Augustine_ _Letters: Volume IV_ (_c_. 420-30), trans. Wilfred Parsons, The Fathers of the Church: A New Translation, vol. 30 (Washington D.C.: The Catholic University of America Press, 1955), p. 138.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

